# مفأجأة صور شهداء اخميم (متجدد)



## †gomana† (28 مارس 2006)

*مفأجأة صور شهداء اخميم (متجدد)*


*يـــارب الصور تنال اعجابكم*




















*انتظروا منى البقيـــــة*​


----------



## جورج كرسبو (28 مارس 2006)

موضوع رائع ياجومانة  بركتهم تكون معنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## †gomana† (29 مارس 2006)

*ميرسيه يا جو على مرورك*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (29 مارس 2006)

*بـــــــاقى صور شهداء اخميم*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2006)

*دي حاجة جميلة اوي يا جومانه بس علي فكرة 
اجساد الشهداء اللي هناك اكتر بكتيررر
باذن يسوع علي الاحد اللي بعد الجاي هروح الدير بكاميرا مناسبة واصورهم وتبقي حصريا علي منتدي الكنيسة العربية 
وميرسي لتعبك محبتك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## zaki (1 أبريل 2006)

*مذبحة أخميم
يا أقباط مصر ..  يا ابناء الشهداء .. 

هؤلاء هم آباؤكم وأخوتكم وأجدادكم .. بشروا بالمسيح الذى أحبكم كما بشر أجادكم ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد لأن أجدادكم لم يخافوا *​ 
*إن ما تراه أمامك أيها القبطى هم أفراد من  شعب المسيحيين الذى كانت كنيسة سوتير (المُخَلِّص) الواسِعة تزدحم بهم في فجر يوم التاسع والعشرين من شهر كيهك سنة 303، وكانت جماهير ، وقد قضوا الليلة السابقة في التسابيح والصلوات إستعداداً لصلاة قداس عيد الميلاد، والذي كان يبدأ في الهزيع الثالث من الليل . وحدث أن راعيهم المحبوب أسقف أخميم الأنبا أوضاجيوس لم يكن معهم في ذلك العيد ؛ لأنه كان قد تنيَّح منذ فترة قريبة. وكان معهم الأنبا  أباديون أسقف أنصنا 
ووصلت الأنباء عن وصول الوالي الشَّرِس "إريانوس" والي أنصنا مع جنوده إلى مدينتهم.. فذهب إليهم الأنبا أباديون (سِرَّاً لأنه كان قد قُبِضَ عليه) ليصلي معهم. 

       وبعد إنتهاء الصلاة في فجر ذلك اليوم ، ذهب الوالي إلى معبد الأصنام ، وإمتلأ حقداً على المسيحيين بسبب كهنة الأصنام فقد ترك الأقباط أصنامه ومعبده فارغاً .. فقام مع جنوده وذهبوا إلى الكنيسة ورأوا ألوف المسيحيين مجتمعين للصلاة .. فخرج إليه الأنبا أجفا والأنبا وانين وتحدَّثا معه وسألهُما عن سبب إجتماع كل هؤلاء .. فأخبروه بأن اليوم هو عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح .. فإزداد غيظاً وحنقاً ، وقتلهُما على الفور ، وكانا باكورة شهداء أخميم. 

       ثم دعا الوالي وجنده المسيحيين آباؤكم يا أقباط مصر أن يُسْرِعوا بالسجود للأصنام .. وفي مواجهة وتحدِّ شُجاع وقف الشعب يعترفون بإيمانهم بالسيد المسيح ، وأنهم مستعدون أن يموتوا من أجله .. ولما رأى الوالي ثباتهم فى غيمانهم ، أمر بأن يُقْتَل الكهنة.. ( ومنهم الكاهن الحكيم أسكوندا، الذي جذب إلى الإيمان 70 من كهنة الأصنام وعمَّدهم ). فإستشهد الكهنة ، وهؤلاء الكهنة التائبين، ثم تلاهم الشمامسة.. وكثير من الشعب.. وكانوا عدة ألوف ...! 

       ولما رأى الوالي ثباتهم وتسارعهم لنوال إكليل الشهادة .. نصب آلات التعذيب .. وقام ومعه عدد كبير من الجند وظلّوا يقتلون المسيحيين داخل الكنيسة حتى جرى الدم من الكنيسة إلى أزقة المدينة. وما أن سمع الناس في القرى والبلدان المجاورة بخبر هذه المذبحة حتى سارعوا بالحضور إلى أخميم معلنين إيمانهم، وازدحموا حول إريانوس. وكان الآباء والأمهات يتسابقون فرحين قائلين: "نحن ماضون إلى ملكوت السماوات"، وكانوا يقدمون أولادهم للسيف ويشجعونهم بقولهم: "لا تخافوا فما هي إلا برهة وتمضون إلى العريس السماوي". وقد استمرت تلك المذبحة ثلاثة أيام متوالية، هذا وقد بلغ عدد الذين استشهدوا في أخميم ثمانية آلاف ومائة وأربعين شهيدًا، ودُفِنت أجسادهم في دير الشهداء بأخميم. وتحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار استشهادهم أيام 29 و 30 كيهك والأول من طوبة. الاستشهاد في المسيحية، صفحة 190. فائق إدوارد رياض، دير الشهداء بأخميم

       وعلى مدى ثلاثة أيام مُتَّصِلة.. دار التعذيب والإستشهاد في أخميم .. وبلغ عدد الشهداء في هذه الفترة 8140 شهيداً!! في الفترة من 29 كيهك، وحتى 1 طوبة.. 

وقد أكتشفت أجساد الشهداء بدير الشهداء ببرية أخميم محافظة سوهاج وتوجد كنيسة بالدير تسمى كنيسة الشهداء وقد ردد كثير من المؤرخين أنه تم بناء هذه الكنيسة لذكرى 8140 شهيد استشهدوا فى مذبحة شهيرة فى عصر دقلديانوس وكان يوم إستشهادهم  هو مناسبة عيد الميلاد 28 و29 و30 كيهك فى بداية القرن الرابع ومن أشهر شهداء هذه الكنيسة الشهيدان ديسقورس واسقلابيوس .


بركة صلواتهم تكون مع جميعنا، ولربنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد، آمين.​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 أبريل 2006)

*جميب جدا يا جومانه ربنا يباركك *


----------



## †gomana† (1 أبريل 2006)

*موننا انا عندى الصور كتير اوى للشهداء وانا بنزل شوية شوية *
*اوك وبالمرة صليلنا معاك هناك*
*ميرسيه على مرورك*

*وميرسيه على مرورك يا زكى وعلى النبذة الجميلة اللى انت منزلها دى*
*بركاته تكون مع جميعنا امين*

*وميرسيه يا مينا على مرورك *
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (1 أبريل 2006)

*باقى مجموعة صور شهداء اخميم*

*



*

*



*

*



*









​


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا


ربنا يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي عالمرور ياارووجة*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## bernadette (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مفأجأة صور شهداء اخميم (متجدد)*

حين نظرت إلى صور شهداء اخميم تأثّرت جداً فالمنظر مخيف كم تألموا وتوجعوا؟؟ كم عذبوهم الاوغاد الكفرة فتحملوا الام كثيرة من اجل المسيح. وقد نالوا بالنهاية اكليل الظفر في السماء من يد المسيح الهنا. يا رب أعطنا بركة شفاعتهم.


----------

